# User Support > Forum Software Support >  tiny url

## Lee Callicutt

So, apparently the forum doesn't support #######?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Lee, are you trying to use tiny url or mini url?

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Tiny url.  I'm guessing it's disallowed to prevent malicious behavior from the way it becomes a series of #'s?

----------


## Bill Snyder

I think it was on this forum that they said they did not allow its use. 
Since it is so easy just to put a link in and name it whatever you want (such as Classifieds) I don't see where you gain anything using tiny url anyway.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

There's no legitimate reason to use tiny url or other like sites that shorten web addresses for this message board. The software provides tools to address lengthy web addresses without the user having to understand code. What we wish to prevent is purposefully hiding the destination domain name from users who know how to gauge the true address before clicking the link. 

In the past before this was blocked it was used on occasion to link to inappropriate content. For instance, we've had some users create what I term "hate sites" against builders and others, built with the intent to humiliate, hurt and berate those they don't agree with, with tiny url used to hide the domain name. In addition, although most of you are unaware, the message board is under daily attack from spammers trying to gain access to the site to post spam. tiny url is a favorite spammer's tool since many of those domain names contain porn and other obvious non-topical terms that most sites do not allow.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

If you simply highlight a word like the word "THIS" and then click on the link button and paste you uber-long address into the space provided you end up with a link that can be as short as 1 character.

Example:
1

No need to go elsewhere folks.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Like this?

"Here"http://banjoist.tripod.com/ButtonAging.htm

----------


## Lee Callicutt

No, that didn't work.  Sorry to be so stupid.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

this

Nope, not that either, obviously.

----------


## sunburst

Do your typing first, then highlight the word, character or whatever, then click the link button and paste in your URL.

----------


## journeybear

Highlight a word in your message (pertinent or otherwise, but pertinent is best, being logical), like "here" or "this website" or "this thread," click on the insert link icon, paste the link in the space provided (making sure to override the http:// prompt), click Ok and voila! If you're not sure, click "Preview Post." You'll see how it will look once posted, but you'll still see the code in your message pane. As Mike mentioned, it need be only one character, but you do want people to see it easily.

----------


## JEStanek

Click the link button.  then paste in your URL.  Then [U R L="http://www.mandolincafe.com"]http://www.mandolincafe.com[/U R L] replace the text in blue with anything you want like link or 1 like Mike did above.

_Note: I put spaces between the URLs above so they would remain visible._

Here is an example where I substitute example for the blue text for the mandolincafe.com url

example

Jamie

edit: Sunburst and JB have the easiest way written down too!

----------


## Lee Callicutt

I think it's falling apart for me at the paste phase.  Thanks for trying to help.  I'll get it figured out or have someone who's a little more computer savvy stand over my shoulder and show me what I'm doing wrong.  I know how frustrating it can be to walk someone through computer stuff on-line.

----------


## Rob Powell

The link button is the that looks like the earth with a "link" from a chain below it.

type in what you want, the highlight the word with your mouse and click the earth and you'll get a pop up.

It's actually a world as in the "World Wide Web" or www....

----------


## Lee Callicutt

[QUOTE=Rob Powell;691048]The link button is the that looks like the earth with a "link" from a chain below it.
type in what you want, the highlight the word with your mouse and click the earth and you'll get a pop up.


Yeah, I've got that much.  It's the pasting I can't figure out.

----------


## sunburst

You don't necessarily have to paste it in, you can just type it in. I just find it easier to "copy" the URL I want to link to so I don't have to type it. 
So, with the "copied" URL on my "clipboard" (yes, I'm a mac user) I can then type my post. After typing my post I can "select" (highlight) the word I want to be the "trigger" by "mousing" across it. Next, click the "link" icon (the chained Earth one) and when the drop down window shows up, I just "paste" my previously copied URL. Alternately, I could just type in the entire URL. That's all it takes.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Are you opening the address you wish to display as a link in another browser/tab window, or working from your bookmarks/favorites?

----------


## sunburst

I just open the "target" address in another tab. 
I don't use bookmarks/favorites, but keep a folder of frequently-visited sites so I can open them in any browser, or even put them on a flash drive and carry them with me.

----------


## journeybear

If you have that website open in another window (other than this one, natch), then either highlight the code in the address bar, copy and paste as described before, or type it. Typing's kind of a pain, because one error and it won't work, but if you're more comfortable with that, go for it.

When you say you can't figure out the pasting, I wonder - are you not up to speed with the right-click function of your mouse? If so, it's really pretty straightforward. Right click on the code in the address bar (where it says http://www.whateveretcetcetc.com/moreandstillmore/ ) - the string of characters gets highlighted and a dropdown menu appears with the options: cut, copy, paste, delete. Scroll down to "copy" and left-click. Go back to the Café window, highlight the word you want to overwrite, click the "Insert link" icon, right-click in the address field of the pop-up window, that same drop-down menu will appear with only the option to "Paste" available, scroll down to it, left-click on "Paste," and that string of code should appear there. Click "OK" and you should be good to go.

I apologize if the difficulty you are having is not this basic. I'll be happy to help if you want to PM me. And I am looking forward to whatever link you are trying to share with us. It had better be good!  :Smile:   :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Thanks a bunch,  I think that's got it. The part I was missing was the right click, drop-down menu with regard to the cafe Insert Link.  Nothing all that spectacular to share here, just a link to antiquing tuner buttons that I'd already typed out to share on the builder's forum when tiny url didn't work.  I've just gotten to using tiny url on other forums and wanted to know the best way.

So easy, even a caveman can do it.  :Redface: 

Thanks again!

----------


## man dough nollij

> Thanks a bunch,  I think that's got it. The part I was missing was the right click, drop-down menu with regard to the cafe Insert Link.  Nothing all that spectacular to share here, just a link to antiquing tuner buttons that I'd already typed out to share on the builder's forum when tiny url didn't work.  I've just gotten to using tiny url on other forums and wanted to know the best way.
> 
> So easy, even a caveman can do it. 
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't do any "right click, drop down menu with regard to the cafe Insert Link". I copy the URL from the site I want to link to, then write out my post on the Cafe thread. Then I highlight the word I want to be a link. Then I hit the little blue planet with a link of chain button in the middle of the top of the text box. A pop-up box comes up with the "http://" already populated in it. This is where I think you were getting hung up. If you hit "Ctrl V", your URL will be pasted in the box. If you right click and say "paste", it will mess up. It will come out http://http://joesbanjosite.com/, which won't work. Hope that helps.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Lee Callicutt

test

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Even better.  From one Lee to another, my thanks!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

There you go, it was easy once you got the hang of it.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Yeah, everybody was very helpful, but it was the "Ctrl V" that made all the difference in the world.  Thanks again, everyone.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

BTW, the Ctrl key equivalent for the copy command is Ctrl-C. (and Ctrl-X = cut)

----------

